
The Introverted Leader - matthewsinclair
https://medium.com/startup-grind/the-introverted-leader-b1d84c2bc974
======
bernierocks
"Marissa Mayer, Bill Gates, Warren Buffett, Mark Zuckerberg, and Steven
Spielberg"

Most of the people listed here essentially built their own businesses. You
don't really need to network and schmooze your way to the top when the top
isn't even built yet.

How about people that started out as a non-executive at a company and worked
their way through management and then to a top executive position? I'm
guessing this is much less common for introverts (but more of a common
leadership position) because you need to network and interact with people
constantly and effectively.

